# worse scroll saw ever



## woodknots

just checked deltas web page where i posted a review and its no longer there that's funny only good reviews get posted


----------



## Grandpa

Sorry you are having the problems. I would have thought the Delta would be a good buy but I would have been wrong I see. I also use a think a lot of the service I have gotten from CPO. That is a good outfit to use.


----------



## Howie

I had a DeWalt 788. I think you will be happy with it.


----------



## Pete_Jud

I have the Dewalt 788 as well, very well made machine, and very happy with it. I think that Delta is losing it's way, now that Stanley is at the Helm.


----------



## s2h

"started off easy to put together 30 mins top so i was liking then i started cutting and that's when problems started first i couldn't get blade straight up and down the top came out of wood first thin came the knocking noise started so called the company i bought it from exchanged it no problem i need it right away so drove 6 hrs 1 way to get got home set it up and different problem the table had to be set 3 degrees to left to sq it to blade so called deltas tech support and told me to try adjusting set screws on blade mount told him i tried that and then he said to use shims under table to adjust then said good luck and hung up the phone i was thinking to my self i just paid $500 for this saw and hes telling me to shim it."

That was a really long sentence. I hope you have better luck with the DeWalt 788 than the Delta 40.


----------



## Tennessee

I've been using the Dewalt for a number of years, great saw for the money. I think you will like it much better.


----------



## jerrells

Good that you purchased from someone who will stand behind what they sell - even if they do not make it. GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE is what it is all about. I have had a Dewalt for about a year and love it. If it does start knocking there is a simple fix posted in Rick Hutchingson's web page.

Good luck.


----------



## REK

Jeff I am not a scrller, but I think that you should be able to at least get store credit or something if you want to return a saw your not happy with. Hope you can resolve your issue with a better out come.


----------



## Delta356

That's to bad you had a bad experience with this scroll saw. Delta makes precision and quality tools. Delta will post your review you just have to give it a couple of days. When ever I post a review it takes them a bit to post it. It also depends what day you wrote it. Being that everything is being made overseas there will always be a bad apple. Looks like you got it. Delta is really the only big name company that still makes a lot of there items in the USA. The only problem you have to spend over 1,000 to get a tool made in USA… All there smaller items are made in China. I have had good luck with Delta and purchased all my tools from them. When ever I ran into a problem they were always there to help, and they always replaced a part if it was broken or not working. I would keep bugging Delta and have them send you a new scroll saw in which right out of the box everything works..My experience with Delta tools is that every time I buy a tool from them I didn't have a problem with the tool out of the box. No adjustment nothing. To me this is bad on Deltas PART. They should do more for you.

Take Care, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## RUINTUIT

I have the 788 as well, and it does everything I ask of it. Do have to be careful not raise hold down too close to the blade tightening knob though as it will beat the snot out of it. Other than that, I'd buy it again. I do look back sometimes and ask myself…did I really pay that much for a saw with such an itty bitty blade


----------



## RetiredCoastie

I bought the Delta 40-690 during the closeout sale for this model at Woodcraft and it's bullet proof. The saw came with the stand and light for $325.00. The Dewalt and Delta are the same saw just different badges. I'd contact Delta customer support and talk to a manager. I've not had to use customer support but 2 times and both times I got excellent support.


----------



## saucer

Delta has been on my DO NOT BUY LIST for years new or used…


----------



## firehouse

JEFF GO FOR THE DEWALT 788 THE REST ARE JUNK. FIREHOUSE


----------



## woodknots

i got my dewalt saw yesterday cant wait to test it out today it came with free light and stand but those are on back order so have to make something to set it on first


----------



## Zinderin

*
"just checked deltas web page where i posted a review and its no longer there that's funny only good reviews get posted"*

That is why we all belong to sites like LJ!!


----------



## JulianLech

I'm not a big fan of Delta brand tools either. Their quality does not meet my expectations.


----------



## vinnie

I've had my DeWalt 788 for three years and it's a great saw. Rick Hutchingson's web page has tune ups for the Dewalt and other saws. I just fixed my DeWalt blade holder. The top blade holder is longer than the bottom blade holder and this causes the blade to move from front to back almost 1/8". This made the blade too aggressive when cutting. The fix was to slot out ( cut ) the 4 holes that hold the bottom blade holder and pull it out about 1/8" making sure both sides are even and tighten the screws back in. No more back movement of the saw blade.

This saw works even better now.

Vinnie

http://www.scrollsaws.com


----------



## SCOTSMAN

I have the large Delta scrollsaw and have had a lot of trouble with fitting the blades even when a friend tried it too. Eventually we got it sorted, but it was very fiddly I suspect you shoould get your money back and buy dewalt also my advice. Alistair


----------



## PopsShopGa

Thanks for the review. My 788 is about ready to quit. You have made my mind up for me - EX-21 here I come.


----------



## ralbuck

Hope you enjoy your new DeWalt.

The light is a joke; but rest is actually very good. I have made many "name plates" from scrap hickory-- really tests a saw.

I have had trouble keeping the blades tight in the vises.-BUT-the hickory is VERY HARD to cut.

The only complaint that I could have agaist the DW is the light. Here is a link to the one I modified to

http://s180.beta.photobucket.com/user/rjR_WFND/media/R%20Modifications/P1060463.jpg.html?sort=6&o=6
I made a shelf with holes that goes between the saw and stand. Works out very well. I also beefed up the base of the light by cutting a bolt and welding it into the hollow weak tube that had been designed to break from flex. I rounded the shaft end with the belt sander to facilitate frequent moving. 
I do use it for other things. I do on the saw table too. It has been used more than once for assembly of small things as it is at a convenient height, has good light and is flat.

Just get a swing arm with the magnifying light built in, make a bracket that can be moved around as you need the light angle/clearances etc. and you will love the saw and the light! Don't bother waiting for the furnished light. Find a different place to use it if i ever comes.


----------



## hoosier0311

I don't do a lot of scrolling, but my grandson loves it. He makes puzzles for the younger ones. I have an older delta and it has performed well. I put very heavy blades in it for my GS. Not sure what model it is but I got it used about ten years ago.


----------



## garriv777

When I was a teenager Delta made awesome tools but at some point they started to ship off all of their manufacturing overseas and that was the beginning of the end in my opinion, things haven't been the same since. I had a small 1" belt/ 5" disc sander that my girlfriend bought me for Christmas a few years ago and that thing made so much noise and vibrated so bad that I soon sold it for about a third of what one cost new and I made sure I told the guy why I didn't like it but he said it wouldn't be a problem for him so he purchased it from me. What junk they sell now. I wouldn't spend another dollar on a Delta product. Sorry Delta, I would like to be able to give you guys a glowing review of my experiences with the company but in the end, they just aren't there! I've also had a few other products from them so this isn't an isolated thing. I've never had a Delta product that I was real happy with!


----------



## Jim Jakosh

I think when Delta went to China, they took a dive in Quality. I have one of theri ole cast iron "rocker" type saws and I love it. I remember when they first got these "rockers' types from China with a composite arm instead of cast iron. They were nothing but trouble.
The one feature I like is the quick change lever on top that they quit making and you can't find one anywhere any more. That makes releasing the top of the bald very quick.

I have friends that have the Dewalt and they love them.

Cheers, Jim


----------

